# Ball Pythons > BP Breeding >  The Third Annual Bailey Reptiles Clutch Contest is Here!!!

## muddoc

*EDIT by JLC: The contest is over! Congrats to the winner, Anatess!  Anatess guessed Normal Female 68.0 grams. The animal first out was a Normal Female that weighed 66.5 grams.*

This is the third annual Bailey & Bailey Clutch Contest. First of all, I would like to thank the wonderful admin here at BP.net for allowing us to hold this contest on their site. With that said, I asked and was granted permission by the BP.net Staff to hold this contest on their site (contests are only allowed by permission). As per the Admin of BP.net, any and all Staff members (this includes Admins and Moderators) are not allowed to participate in the contest (they are however encouraged to guess just for fun). 

PLEASE READ EVERYTHING BEFORE POSTING!!!

The contest will work like this. The person that correctly guesses the phenotype (appearance)(more than one gene involved is a possibility, i.e. Double co-dominant or double dominant) and gender of the first snake “OUT OF THE EGG” will win that snake. In the event that more than one person has guessed the phenotype and gender, the person closest to the actual weight will prevail. Therefore, make sure that a hatchling weight guess is included in your post. Everyone is allowed ONE guess. Your guess needs to include phenotype, gender and weight. Although there is a possibility that the babies of this clutch could be carrying (i.e. Het or Poss Het) some recessive genes, I will not require that to be included in your guess, as I won’t know for sure if it is carrying them or not. Please do not PM me with your guess, just include it in a response to this thread. Due to the possibility of there being legal ramifications (of which I can find no laws in the state of Louisiana) we are not going to take the chance of giving away a live animal. Therefore, we will sell the animal to the winner for the whopping sum of $1 plus actual shipping charges (Note: If you are attending a show that we will be at, we can deliver the animal to you, as this is what we did the first year, the second year, we shipped the winning animal). We do have our export permits, but due to the cost involved with shipping international packages, I cannot honor guesses made by our International friends on the site (however, once again, they are encouraged to participate for fun). 

Disclaimer: Minors(under the age of 18) are encouraged to participate, however, I will need parental consent before sending the animal to the minor(i.e. I need to speak to a parent on the phone).

Here are all of the details that may help you come up with a guess:

1.This is Clutch #33 for 2010

2.The female is a Normal that is 9 years old

3.Her name is Lucy (she was the dame for the first annual contest)

4.16 different co-dom/dom males were introduced to her enclosure (some were carrying or displaying recessive traits)

5.of the 16 males, 9 of them were visually copulating with her

6.She had her Post Ovulation Shed on June 15th

7.She laid her eggs late in the evening on July 15th and weighed 

8.The clutch of 8 eggs all candled good, and weighed 826.0 grams

9.The average egg size is 104.2 grams

Lastly, I wanted to mention that although we typically cut our eggs on day 52, we will be waiting until day 56 to cut these eggs, as that is the day that we typically see heads after cutting. If someone pips prior to day 56, we will cut all of the eggs. The first snake out of the eggs is the winner. Everyone please have fun making your guesses, and we’d like to thank everyone for participating.

Below is a link to last year’s contest for anyone that wants to check it out. Last year’s winner did take home a Male Cinnamon 50% Possible Het for Hypo.  If you follow the link, there is a link to the First Annual Contest

http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/s...ad.php?t=96998

NOTE: Please make sure that you review all of the guesses before making yours, as if any guess is a duplicate of another, the first person to guess will be the winner, and you are not allowed a second guess if you make a mistake.

Here are the pics of the female on eggs, the eggs in the tub and the eggs set up in the incubator box before resting in their home for the next 60 days.

----------

_Blu Mongoose_ (09-06-2010),Dixie Serpent Den (08-03-2010),_Exotic Ectotherms_ (08-23-2010),_Hock3ymonk3y_ (08-27-2010),kb1290 (07-16-2010),mojoworkin (07-28-2010),mykaija (08-06-2010),_Quiet Tempest_ (08-01-2010),x_gilmore_x (07-24-2010)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

I think I need to resign from my mod position so I can FINALLY play  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :ROFL:

----------


## PythonChick

Whoohoo! I love this time of year! You are awesome for putting on this game!

My guess is:

Female Enchi 65 grams!

----------

_muddoc_ (07-16-2010)

----------


## mainbutter

Male champagne 66 grams

_crosses fingers_

----------


## joepythons

Female bumblebee 67 grams  :Good Job:

----------


## ted1025

female pin 64 grams

----------


## Quiet Tempest

I'm guessing..  Female Pinstripe.. 55 grams

----------


## cboocks

Female Mojave 63grams

----------


## Samsa

Male pinstripe, 67 grams.

----------


## stratus_020202

Male spider, 65 grams

----------


## stevepoppers

Come on male mojo, 68g...

----------


## misterman

Lesser Male 69 grams

----------


## Mrgbb

male ,lesser, 63 grams.......please? :Very Happy:

----------


## theJimmy

female lesser, 85 grams

----------


## Sprinkles

Male sable, 56 grams.

----------


## catawhat75

Male Enchi 68 grams

----------


## coldblooded

Mojave female, 72g  :Very Happy:

----------


## MKHerps

Sable Male 60g

----------


## jben

spotnose male 67g

----------


## bad-one

Sugar female, 64g

----------


## PweEzy

Female Enchi 72g !!!

----------


## Matt K

Sugar male, 60 grams.

Cheers,
-Matt

----------


## reptidude1

male pinstripe, 59grams

----------


## NNJExotics

Female Lesser, 70 Grams

----------


## Bedo

bumblebee male 58g

----------


## NomiGold

I'm going to guess... female calico at 64 grams!

----------


## x_gilmore_x

Female champagne 67 grams

----------


## ryanisgothic

Mojave Spider male

58.7g

----------


## Jerhart

Lesser Female 83g


 :Smile:

----------


## Tyler_Royality

Male Pinstripe 70g

----------


## Kevin_Hornby

Male Champagne 63 grams

----------


## Gabrial

Male lesser 74 grams.

----------


## crbballs

Female lesser 62 grams

----------


## marct

female chinny; 66g

----------


## Hulihzack

Female Sugar 68g

----------


## patb201985

Male Cinny 62g

----------


## jjsnakedude

Female Cinny 57g

----------


## saldanasnakes

Male enchi 59 grams !! :Please:

----------


## Jsh

Female Mojave, 78g!!

----------


## chago11

female mystic 69 grams

----------


## blankchip

female bumble bee 64   :Please:

----------


## Carlene16

Male mojave 66 grams

----------


## LGL

Female Mystic, 74g

----------


## Zach Nasty

Female Mojave. 67 grams.

----------


## ballpythonluvr

male spider, 72 grams

----------


## cschub13

female lesser, 61 grams! winner for sure!

----------


## Xiquivo

Female lesser, 75 grams.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sloanreptiles

Pastel YellowBelly Female 62 grams

----------


## musicalKeyes

Axanthic Female, 62 grams

----------


## Monty

female pewter, 63 grams

----------


## Lolo76

Female pinstripe, 66g...  :Good Job:

----------


## pavlovk1025

Sugar male, 72 grams.

----------


## dave m.

female cinny 69 grams.  dave m.

----------


## 771subliminal

female mojo 60 grams

----------


## Nzyme

Male Normal 76 gms

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

Male butter @ 59 Grams

----------


## rabernet

> I think I need to resign from my mod position so I can FINALLY play


You can play - you just can't win!  :Razz:

----------

_FIEND_FO_LYFE_ (07-16-2010)

----------


## mdjudson

Female sable. 73 grams

----------


## Wh00h0069

Female Champagne 72 grams.

----------


## Piper's Balls

Cinnamon female 75 g's

----------


## marwari31

Female pastel 63 grams

----------


## JoeEllisReptiles

Female Bumble bee 57.5 grams

----------


## kellysballs

Male Sugar 87g

----------


## unspecified42

Female sable, 72 grams.

----------


## Wonzzer

Female lemon blast 68 grams.

Thanx for the contest!!

----------

_muddoc_ (07-16-2010)

----------


## PghBall

Female Mojave 70 grams.  Thanks for putting on such a cool contest!

----------

_muddoc_ (07-16-2010)

----------


## oddball exotics

Male Calico 71g.

----------


## J.Vandegrift

Male, Mystic, 67 grams.

----------


## Tzeentch

male yellowbelly 63g

----------


## RhacHead

Female Calico 65grams.
Excited for the third round of the contest!

----------

_muddoc_ (07-16-2010)

----------


## Twisted Reptiles

Male sugar, 64 grams.  Thanks for the contest!

----------

_muddoc_ (07-16-2010)

----------


## KMS

Male Mystic 72 grams

----------


## volcom

male lesser bee 75 grams

----------


## ColdBloodedCarnival

Female Lesser 74 grams

----------


## btsd

Male pewter 68g

----------


## Dusty

woma female 68g

----------


## twistedtails

Female Black Pastel het hypo 89 grams.

----------


## Jyson

Enchi Female, 76 grams.

----------


## izoid

Female Lesser 68 grams

----------


## Sarin

Man I wish I could participate! But just for fun I will throw a guess to a female jigsaw at 64 grams.

----------


## Exotic Ectotherms

Female Lesser 65 grams.  AWESOME CONTEST!!!

----------

_muddoc_ (07-17-2010)

----------


## h00blah

female cinnamon
71 grams

----------


## m00kfu

Male sugar, 86 grams

----------


## SixSnakes

Male Pewter 77 grams  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Seneschal

Thanks for the contest, Muddoc!  :Smile:  It's always a fun one to watch. Man, though, that girl sure was promiscuous this season!  :Surprised: 

Anyways, my guess...Male Lesser, 67 grams.

Good luck everyone!

----------

_muddoc_ (07-17-2010)

----------


## Rock star Reptile

Spider female 80 grams

----------


## TheReptileEnthusiast

Male sugar, 65 grams

----------


## Auletto

Male enchi 65 grams

----------


## kb1290

Male Pastel Lesser 59 grams

----------


## Patrick Long

Male sugar 81

----------


## DJ_Bizarre

Female vanilla 62 grams

----------


## CornCorner

Male pastave 67 grams  :Snake:

----------


## derrabe

Male Bumble bee 59 grams

----------


## snakesRkewl

Female Mystic  64 grams

----------


## silverstateexotics

Pastel Calico male 70g.
Thanks, these contests rock!!!!

----------

_muddoc_ (07-17-2010)

----------


## Step Johns

male lesser 54g

----------


## A.VinczeBPs

Pastel sugar female 63g

This is exciting.  :Razz:

----------

_muddoc_ (07-17-2010)

----------


## OhhWatALoser

female pastel lesser 60 gram

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

ohhhh.. just couldn't resist.. I I see Nobody types This one so :

Female Woma 79 g  :Please: 

But if I Know Murphy law That Gonna be normal male 70ish gram :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## photoman100169

male lesser 61grams

----------


## DmD

Ok I am an international poster, so just for the fun of it:

Female Pinstripe 62g

----------


## jjmitchell

Just for giggles I would love to have a male champagne 55g

----------


## Lupe

female champagne 80 grams

----------


## Minja777

Spider male 63g

----------


## CeLLLLL

spider female 59.5 grams

----------


## Wildman09

Female Cinnimon, 59 grams....

----------


## B.P.D

Female Sugar 64 grams.

----------


## Repsrul

Male Sugar 66grams

----------


## Tazz27

Male enchi 71 grams... I love this game :Taz:

----------

_muddoc_ (07-17-2010)

----------


## se7en2003

male vanilla 73g

----------


## Chuckels

Champagne Female 68 Grams

----------


## ladywhipple02

Male butter 58 grams

----------


## Wobbilly5

Male Champagne....69 grams

----------


## ed4281

female lesser 58 grams

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

female YB 57gs...(c'mon c'mon, c'mooon YB!  :Please: )

----------


## MarkieJ

female spotnose, 63 grams.

----------


## tweets_4611

Female enchi - 61.5g

----------


## JenEric Reptiles

female mystic 59 grams :Good Job:

----------


## The Beast

Male Lesser, 62 grams




Thank you for doing this contest, so awesome of you!

----------

_muddoc_ (07-17-2010)

----------


## 98bcobra

Bumbleebee Female 64grams

----------


## snakemansnakes

Female champagne 87 grams

----------


## Geckos-by-Pam

My guess is a male mojave at 57 grams..... Thank you!

----------

_muddoc_ (07-18-2010)

----------


## Hypnotic Exotic

Female Enchi, 56 grams

----------


## Whitney

Male Sugar 58 Grams.

----------


## AaronP

lesser female 65 grams

----------


## JennM

Spinner Male 78g!!!

Love the contest  :Good Job:

----------

_muddoc_ (07-18-2010)

----------


## Shadera

Ooo I love these sort of contests.  It's almost as much fun as pipping them yourself!  Thanks for your generosity, Tim!

My guess is female sable, 60 grams.

Good luck everyone!

----------

_muddoc_ (07-18-2010)

----------


## ama1997

Im going to have to go with 

Male Champagne 62g

----------


## Action Reptiles

enchi female 71 grams

----------


## Vypyrz

Female Champagne...55 grams... :Please:

----------


## TessadasExotics

Female Sugar 69g

Thanks for your generosity!

----------

_muddoc_ (07-18-2010)

----------


## jason79

Female Pinstripe 79 grams

----------


## XSReptiles

Female sulfur 58 grams. 

Thanks
Xavier

----------

_muddoc_ (07-18-2010)

----------


## skm0308

Male Pewter 67 gms

Thanks Tim!

----------

_muddoc_ (07-18-2010)

----------


## wax32

64g male pastel mystic.

----------


## cinderbird

awesome contest!  :Very Happy: 

and my guess...
Female enchi, 66.5 grams.

----------

_muddoc_ (07-18-2010)

----------


## RichsBallPythons

Calico male -52g

----------


## Teresa

67 gram Sable Female

----------


## loonunit

Mystic female, 68grams.  :Good Job: 

(Wait, what happens if a normal is the first one out?  :Sad:  )

----------


## loonunit

feel free to DQ me for the above...

----------


## joshj

lesser bee  female 59g

----------


## D&J Reptiles

84 gram Female Pinstripe

----------


## muddoc

> feel free to DQ me for the above...


We haven't really had to deal with Edits in the past, because it is a fairly new feature.  Therefore, I will say that if you can get an edit in before the time expires, it will count.  It would be too difficult to go back and figure that out when the clutch starts hatching.  

With that said, you are not allowed to post a second post to change your first guess.

Thanks for everyone that has participated so far.  I have already enjoyed looking at some of the posts and guesses, and it seems to be as popular as ever.

----------

Rock star Reptile (07-20-2010),snakesRkewl (07-18-2010)

----------


## JayCee

Female Spotnose, 66g

----------


## Mike Cavanaugh

Male Cinny, 71 grams.

----------


## Beardedragon

Female lesser, 75 grams

----------


## iCandiExotics

Pastel Female 68g

-Daniel

Ps: Thanks for this Tim  :Very Happy:

----------

_muddoc_ (07-19-2010)

----------


## crapwhereaminow

Male Lesser 68.3 grams.
 :Razz:

----------


## Matt K

I made my guess a few pages ago--but I think I forgot to properly thank you! This contest is always really fun, and I'm sure I speak for everyone when I say thanks for your generosity! I can't wait to see what hatches, win or lose!

Cheers,
-Matt

----------

_muddoc_ (07-19-2010)

----------


## zues

Pastel Mystic F 64 grams 

Hey I can dream can't I. Like everyone else has already said thanks for doing this again.

----------

_muddoc_ (07-19-2010)

----------


## Shortandfat

My guess is a

male Cinnamon at 78 grams.


Thanks guys this is great.

----------

_muddoc_ (07-19-2010)

----------


## ClarkT

Male Lesser 71grams

----------


## anatess

Normal female 68g

Yes, yes, I don't have a normal.  Yes, I can buy one for $35, but then it wouldn't be as much fun.

----------


## R&R Reptiles

I guess a lesser male 62 grams

----------


## Jay_Bunny

Lesser Male 60g

Thanks for the contest. It is super exciting!

----------

_muddoc_ (07-19-2010)

----------


## romeotranz

Champagne 86 female

----------


## nwheat

Champagne male, 67 grams

This is great - thanks for the contest!

----------

_muddoc_ (07-21-2010)

----------


## Shock

Female Butter 68g :Please:

----------


## BallsUnlimited

pastel male 69 grams

----------


## The Hedgehog

Female Cinnamon - 62 grams.

Thanks for doing the contest!

----------

_muddoc_ (07-21-2010)

----------


## Argentra

Pastel Male 62g

Cause that's what I need.  :Smile:  Thanks again for the great contest!

----------

_muddoc_ (07-21-2010)

----------


## Lolo76

P.S. Thanks for doing this contest again! I read (skimmed) the contest from last year, and was wishing I could have participated... glad I finally can.  :Smile:

----------

_muddoc_ (07-21-2010)

----------


## Jsh

Just a little Bump for anyone that has yet to guess!

----------


## Meltdown Morphs

Female Spotnose 71g

----------


## tyxisxrad

Male Lesser Platinum 56.5 g.

----------


## gant77

Sulfur Male 73 Grams! Good Luck everyone!

----------


## sungmina

TY for the contest  :Smile:  my guess is:

Male Mystic 59 grams

----------

_muddoc_ (07-25-2010)

----------


## c0ldphyer

Male Spider 61 grams

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Female Pin 77 grams

----------


## Sariel

Female Mojave 75g. I scrolled the thread twice so hopefully I didnt miss someone guessing that!
  Thanks for the fun, definitely a generous gesture to brighten peoples day  :Smile:

----------

_muddoc_ (07-25-2010)

----------


## BrandyMom2aFew

Female Mojave 68.5 grams

----------


## dreese88

Male pastel lesser 60 g

----------


## Thomas Jones

Calico Male 57 grams

----------


## Willow88

Female enchi 68 grams  :Razz:

----------


## littleindiangirl

male sugar 81 g

----------


## Genefreak339

Mystic Male 64grams!!! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Oxylepy

Good likelihood of it being a normal. If it's het female is the best possible option as it can easily be bred to it's offspring to hopefully prove out. And with an average weight of 104.2g and the fact that the shell and some fluid will be lost I would guess around the realm of in the 70-80g region.

So my guess goes to a:

Normal Female 74g.

----------


## Scollopy

Female Mystic 55 grams!

----------


## JHB Reptiles

Female Bee 60g!

----------


## JD'S Exotics

Female Mojave 73.5 grams

----------


## ifun.jc

Female Woma 59g. Thanks a bunch for this!

----------

_muddoc_ (07-26-2010)

----------


## Calift

female mystic 61 grams

----------


## osmarcg

Phantom 67G

----------


## TMoore

Female
Mojave
62 grams

----------


## mojoworkin

Female Cinnamon 56 grams
This is an awesome contest!

----------

_muddoc_ (07-29-2010)

----------


## ameh78

ooooh very cool!


mojo female - 79g!

----------

_muddoc_ (07-29-2010)

----------


## angllady2

Male Mojave Sable

85 grams

Gale

----------


## mojavereptiles

Spider Female 75 grams

awesome contest!

----------

_muddoc_ (07-29-2010)

----------


## Jeremy78

Female lesser 72 grams.

----------


## seclark

Male Pastel 71g 

Thanks for doing the contest!

----------

_muddoc_ (07-30-2010)

----------


## akaangela

Male pinstripe 68g

----------


## snakesRus

female bee 65g

----------


## Dixie Serpent Den

Male Lemon Blast, 85 grams

----------


## mykaija

female pin 83g

----------


## BallPythons9

Male Enchi 70 grams

----------


## Raverthug

I guess a snake that has been sexed between 40 and 90 grams.


actually my guess is a F Cinny 57.5 grams




I give you guy alot of credit for running this and want to say thanks. You guys are awsome.

----------

_muddoc_ (08-10-2010)

----------


## appygirl84

Pastel Butter Female 63 grams  =)

----------


## sg1trogdor

female enchi 67.3g.

----------


## OzarkMountainBalls

Male bee 58g

----------


## Russ Lawson

Female mystic 71g

----------


## Nocturnal

spinner, male, 65g

Thanks for the contest!

----------

_muddoc_ (08-14-2010)

----------


## ReptileFinatic

I just want to say thank you for giving us the opportunity to play this game,

with that said I guess:

Female Spider 63.4 grams

----------

_muddoc_ (08-14-2010)

----------


## Drew87

Enchi female 42 grams

Thanks again Tim  :Good Job:   :Salute:

----------

_muddoc_ (08-14-2010)

----------


## chromeitout

female pinstripe 71.2g

----------


## Tanziny

This is really awesome and thanks so here goes
Male, Pastel, 71grams

Thanks again  :Very Happy:

----------

_muddoc_ (08-16-2010)

----------


## snake2615

male Pastel 59.5 grams

----------


## Montessa Python

female pastel 76.5 grams

----------


## bobmurffy

Female champagne 58 grams

----------


## cbentley

female pin - 71 grams

----------


## shelliebear

Male bee, 65.5 lbs.
Thanks SO much for the contest. Congrats to whoever wins. (:

----------

_muddoc_ (08-21-2010)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Male bee, 65.5 lbs.
> Thanks SO much for the contest. Congrats to whoever wins. (:


I would hate to see how big it becomes as an adult if it is 65 lbs when it hatches  :sploosh:  Gonna be a record for sure  :sploosh:   :sploosh:

----------

_muddoc_ (08-21-2010)

----------


## snakesRkewl

> I would hate to see how big it becomes as an adult if it is 65 lbs when it hatches  Gonna be a record for sure


Thanks for the morning chuckle, both of you  :Razz:

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (08-21-2010)

----------


## Kerig3

Mojave | Male | 72 grams

----------


## moravaguy

black pastel female 61 grams

this is cool thanks for this good luck all :Good Job:

----------

_muddoc_ (08-23-2010)

----------


## Dusty

How about an update on how the clutch is doing thus far ? 
purdyyyyyy pleaseeee  :Smile: 

and thank you for this contest

----------


## muddoc

> How about an update on how the clutch is doing thus far ? 
> purdyyyyyy pleaseeee 
> 
> and thank you for this contest


All of the eggs are doing fine, and appear to be incubating just like they should. Fortunately, they still look white, plump and just like the day they were laid.  However, because it is a pile of eggs, updates are typically pretty boring.  I will try to get a pick in the next day or 2 and post an updated shot.

Good luck again to all,

----------

ballpythonluvr (08-23-2010),mykaija (08-23-2010),_PghBall_ (08-23-2010),snakesRkewl (08-23-2010),_Teresa_ (08-23-2010)

----------


## Lesserbee

Thank you much for the contest! Can't wait to see what hatches out.

Female/Vanilla/67 grams

----------

_muddoc_ (08-24-2010)

----------


## marwari31

male pastel 53 grams

----------


## MitsuMike

Spinner Female 69 grams

----------


## Marcuzzzz

I've got no idea if people outside the US are allowed to participate. i wouldnt mind to pay shipping costs if i win though  :Rolleyes2:  ....but im gonna have a guess anyway.

Female Cinnamon 60 grams

----------


## freezingdwarf

I am going with Female enchi hypo,    62.4 grams

Thanks for the chance    :Smile:

----------

_muddoc_ (08-24-2010)

----------


## Karbon

Female Cinnamon 64 grams.

I'd be stoked to win haha.

----------

_muddoc_ (08-24-2010)

----------


## John1982

Cool beans - Female Sulfur 69g!

----------


## Soterios

Male Yellow belly 72 grams.

----------


## shelliebear

o-o
I see I'm a failure at converting measurements. I definitely lose now, I said "65.5 lbs"....god I'm such a loser. -.-
Guess who dropped out of math class, guys? x-x
Count me out, I legitimately screwed that up.

----------


## John Marker

Female - Enchi - 59 grams

----------


## muddoc

> I've got no idea if people outside the US are allowed to participate. i wouldnt mind to pay shipping costs if i win though  ....but im gonna have a guess anyway.
> 
> Female Cinnamon 60 grams


International folks are allowed to particpate, but cannot actually win.  In the event that you won, it would cost about $1200 in shipping fees to get the animal to you.  It is stated in the rules, that we encourage our international friends to participate, but they cannot actually win due to the cost of shipping.

Sincerely,

----------


## muddoc

> o-o
> I see I'm a failure at converting measurements. I definitely lose now, I said "65.5 lbs"....god I'm such a loser. -.-
> Guess who dropped out of math class, guys? x-x
> Count me out, I legitimately screwed that up.


I was assuming that you meant grams, and typed pounds.  I believe that under that assumption, your guess could still count, if you meant to say grams.  We all know that a 65.5 pound Ball Python has never existed.

----------

_shelliebear_ (08-24-2010)

----------


## kai414

Well a couple guesses and weights I was thinking were already posted. So my new guess would be Female Butter weighing 68.5 grams.

Thanks Tim for giving us a chance for a free snake from a great breeder!!!
Good Luck To All!!!

----------

_muddoc_ (08-24-2010)

----------


## Bleepr

Female Spider 63 grams.

----------


## Deadly_Legend

male - lesser platty - 63.5 grams

----------


## Ga_herps

male lesser 66 grams

----------


## azmodane

Male lesser bumblebee pinstripe 67grams

----------


## aalomon

Champagne Male 71g

----------


## Tadpole

This so *so* awesome! Thanks so much for a fun and exciting contest!!  :Very Happy: 

My guess: Female Mojave 63.5g  :Please: 

G'luck to everyone & thanks again!
Jodie

----------

_muddoc_ (08-27-2010)

----------


## Shadera

Getting close.  Good luck everyone!

----------


## ReptileFinatic

yes it is if im correct they will be cutting september 9th? unless they pip lol but anyway goodluck to eveyone

----------


## roosterman2173

black pastel female 78 grams

----------


## bobmurffy

Its like Christmas in September!... come on female clown 1500 grams  :Wink:  hahaha  :Very Happy:

----------


## Slashrocks01

Female mojave 58.8 grams

----------


## kgfernan

male mojave 70g

----------


## Hock3ymonk3y

male lesser 69 grams. 

I will win as I am in close contact with the odds gods. Jus' sayin'. Lol.  :Smile:

----------


## muddoc

As promised, here is the update clutch picture.  They still look like eggs, and they are doing great.  I candled the other day, and everything appears to be alive and moving.  I won't say what I saw, but I can say that this will be fun,

I also saw someone mention about the cut date, and they had it correct.  We will be cutting on 9-9-10 if they haven't slit before then.

The last note, is that about the time they are due, I will be at the WARE show.  So, Monica is going to be in charge of watching the eggs like a hawk to catch the first one out.  Also, Monica is not the best at sexing babies, so I won't be able to confirm the winner until I get home.  However, I will tell everyone what it is if it hatches while I am gone.  I will posyt a pic of the first baby out, still in the incubation box when I get home (Monica will take it, but I will have to resize and upload).

----------

_Argentra_ (08-31-2010),_bad-one_ (09-02-2010),ballpythonluvr (08-30-2010),ColdBloodedCarnival (08-29-2010),dr del (08-28-2010),_Exotic Ectotherms_ (09-04-2010),gant77 (09-05-2010),_Jerhart_ (08-31-2010),kb1290 (08-30-2010),_moravaguy_ (09-08-2010),mykaija (08-30-2010),Nocturnal (08-30-2010),_Quiet Tempest_ (08-30-2010),seclark (09-08-2010),_Shadera_ (08-29-2010),snakesRkewl (08-30-2010),_The Hedgehog_ (08-29-2010),_TheReptileEnthusiast_ (08-28-2010),_wax32_ (08-31-2010),x_gilmore_x (08-30-2010)

----------


## ColdBloodedCarnival

..sooo exciting! :Clap:

----------


## Darvie

Male enchi 60 grams

----------


## onna_shinigami

female pied 72 grams

----------


## BMorrison

Male Pied 52 grams

----------


## JustMeBC

Female spider 65g

----------


## MitsuMike

> As promised, here is the update clutch picture.  They still look like eggs, and they are doing great.  I candled the other day, and everything appears to be alive and moving.  I won't say what I saw, but I can say that this will be fun,
> 
> I also saw someone mention about the cut date, and they had it correct.  We will be cutting on 9-9-10 if they haven't slit before then.
> 
> The last note, is that about the time they are due, I will be at the WARE show.  So, Monica is going to be in charge of watching the eggs like a hawk to catch the first one out.  Also, Monica is not the best at sexing babies, so I won't be able to confirm the winner until I get home.  However, I will tell everyone what it is if it hatches while I am gone.  I will posyt a pic of the first baby out, still in the incubation box when I get home (Monica will take it, but I will have to resize and upload).


Twins perhaps......? :Snake:

----------


## I<3Dreamsicles

PINSTRIPE

MALE

63g

 :Bowdown:

----------


## koloo921

Spider 50% het for albino female 70 grams

----------


## bpsandmore

Re: The Third Annual Bailey Reptiles Clutch Contest is Here!!!

Spider female 67g

----------


## back40reptiles

Male Mystic 67g

----------


## Ebola86

Male Butter 77 g

----------


## Fearless

Female spotnose 62 grams

----------


## C Birks

79g. male black pastel.

----------


## lehigh34

female spider 68g

----------


## qui_65

male enchi 54 grams

----------


## Douglesser

male spinner 67 grams

----------


## Beardie

male banana 55kg lol

----------


## JHall

spinner male 68g

Thank you for the contest Mr. Bailey!

----------

_muddoc_ (09-08-2010)

----------


## Matt K

We're getting really close  :Very Happy: !

Cheers,
-Matt

----------


## BALLZY

female lesser 70 g

----------


## Blu Mongoose

hope I'm not too late!! I guess male mojave 64 gr. Thank you for the fun!!

----------

_muddoc_ (09-08-2010)

----------


## sarahlovesmiike

male mojave 57 grams

----------


## andrew84

spotnose male 67g

----------


## MitsuMike

Cutting Tomorrow!!! I'm excited!

This is my first time playing and I love it.  :Dancin' Banana: 

Thanks!

----------


## DemmBalls

female het pied - 63g

----------


## I<3Dreamsicles

Yeah I cant wait... Though I dont have my hopes up since im not very lucky  :Embarassed: 

Im sure its exciting to be hatching out a clutch though! (even if your not there)  :Very Happy:

----------


## MarkS

Mystic, Male, 73 Grams


I'm hopeful for a big boy.   :Good Job:

----------


## Quiet Tempest

Really looking forward to the results! This has been a lot of fun so far!

Good luck, everybody!

----------


## NomiGold

I'm reasonably excited to hear the results, even if I cannot win! Good luck everyone. I hope it's something super awesome!

----------


## Nimitz87

male, bumblebee 66g

Chad

----------


## binknit

Female pinstipe lesser. 62 g's.

----------


## Quiet Tempest

Any updates?   :Very Happy:

----------

_I<3Dreamsicles_ (09-09-2010)

----------


## muddoc

Well, the guessing is closed.  As per the rules, we cut the eggs earlier today.  Noone had pipped on their own, but it sure looks like the are ready to come out.  Below is a pic of the clutch.  It looks to me like there is 2 Spiders, 1 Pinstripe, 1 Sable (maybe, have to wait for it to come out), 1 Sulfur (another maybe) and 3 Normals.  I was hoping for some more interesting stuff in here, but I can only guess as well as the next person what will happen.  I will post a list of all of the males that were introduced and all of those that copulated when I post the winner.  I can say that the Spinner male was the last visual copulation, and it look like he contributed the most to the results.

Enough of my bable, here is the pic.

----------

ameh78 (09-09-2010),_Argentra_ (09-12-2010),_bobmurffy_ (09-09-2010),dr del (09-10-2010),gant77 (09-10-2010),_I<3Dreamsicles_ (09-09-2010),_jason79_ (09-12-2010),jhaven (09-12-2010),Kerig3 (09-20-2010),MarkS (09-12-2010),_moravaguy_ (09-09-2010),Nocturnal (09-10-2010),_PghBall_ (09-09-2010),_Quiet Tempest_ (09-09-2010),qui_65 (09-09-2010),_Shadera_ (09-10-2010),_shelliebear_ (09-09-2010),snakesRkewl (09-09-2010),_TessadasExotics_ (09-11-2010),_Twisted Reptiles_ (09-09-2010),_wax32_ (09-10-2010)

----------


## PghBall

Looks like I'm out of the running!  Good luck to those still in it!  Still a great contest!  Hope to do it again next year!  :Good Job:

----------

_muddoc_ (09-10-2010)

----------


## moravaguy

im out to lol thanks for this it was really cool  :Good Job:

----------

_muddoc_ (09-10-2010)

----------


## shelliebear

Shoot, I'm out. :] Good luck to everyone else who guessed!

----------


## Quiet Tempest

C'mon, pinstripe!  :Dancin' Banana:   lol

----------

_I<3Dreamsicles_ (09-09-2010)

----------


## I<3Dreamsicles

Hey one pinstripe... i have a chance? haha... how are you going about which one comes out first? like naturally, on its own?  :Please:

----------


## Shadera

C'mon little sable gal!  Especially if she's as hot as the little male I just got from Tim.   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## muddoc

> Hey one pinstripe... i have a chance? haha... how are you going about which one comes out first? like naturally, on its own?


I am leaving for a show today, but my wife will be checking about 6 times a day.  When the first one comes out, I will take a pic of it out, with the others all still in the egg.  I will then weigh it, and review the guesses to determine the winner.

----------


## shelliebear

:Good Job:  can't wait to see who wins.

----------


## Lolo76

Yay, I'm still in the running... go pinstripe, go!!  :Smile:

----------


## Dusty

:Sad:  looks as if I'm out of it too 

I would like to wish the rest who are still in it the best of luck  :Smile: 

Thank You Tim for this, was fun as always, looking forward to the next go around.

----------

_muddoc_ (09-13-2010)

----------


## ReptileFinatic

C'mon female spider! lol

----------


## CeLLLLL

yeh i guessed female spider too.. glad i got so far . haha

----------


## chromeitout

Another cheer for the pinstripe!  I cant remember EVER winning a contest, so this would be a great first!  Good luck to all that are still in the running!

----------


## I<3Dreamsicles

The suspense is killing me.

----------


## Kuba

Female Spider 67 grams

----------


## ed4281

> female lesser 58 grams



Oh shoot no lesser, I am out. I cant wait for next year. :Very Happy:

----------


## Quiet Tempest

I wish there was an egg cam on these guys and girls   lol

----------


## Teresa

Any updates ?? Come on sable!!

----------


## muddoc

Anatess guessed Normal Female 68.0 grams.  The animal first out was a Normal Female that weighed 66.5 grams.  That was a very close guess.  I did not sex the other normals yet, but the remainder of the clutch was 1.0 Pinstripe, 1.1 Spider and 1.0 Sulfur.  Below is a list of all of the males that paid a visit to this girl.  The ones that copulated visually are marked by a C after their name:
Pastel Yellow Belly - C
Lace Black Back
Woma - C
BumbleBee - C
Hypo Mojave - C
Sulfur - C
Enchi Het Axanthic - C
Sable
Cinny Het Hypo
Spinner - C
Spotnose
Mojave - C
Sugar - C
StingerBee
Mystic
Pewter

Below is the pic of the first girl out.


As always, thanks for playing, and I already can't wait for next year.  Hopefully it will be just as exciting.

----------

_Action Reptiles_ (09-14-2010),_adamjeffery_ (09-18-2010),_anatess_ (09-14-2010),_Argentra_ (09-13-2010),ballpythonluvr (09-13-2010),_bobmurffy_ (09-13-2010),ColdBloodedCarnival (09-13-2010),dr del (09-13-2010),_jben_ (09-13-2010),JustMeBC (09-17-2010),MarkS (09-14-2010),Nocturnal (09-14-2010),_nwheat_ (09-20-2010),_Quiet Tempest_ (09-13-2010),rabernet (09-14-2010),_Sariel_ (09-16-2010),_Seneschal_ (09-26-2010),snakesRkewl (09-13-2010),_Teresa_ (09-13-2010),_TessadasExotics_ (09-13-2010),_wax32_ (09-13-2010)

----------


## I<3Dreamsicles

that was a stupid question... haha im wrong wrong wrong. anyway...

darn my pinstripe.. it was a male too!!!! i wonder how close i was to the actual weight... oh well.

----------


## ReptileFinatic

Congrats Anatess, thank you so much for this contest and i cant wait until next year either i had a blast.

----------


## wax32

Thanks Tim for a fun contest.  :Very Happy: 

And congrats Anatess.  :Very Happy:

----------

_I<3Dreamsicles_ (09-13-2010)

----------


## Shadera

Congrats Anatess!

----------


## Quiet Tempest

Congrats, Anatess!

And thank you, Muddoc! This was a lot of fun!

----------


## mykaija

Thank you to Tim and Monica as always it was exciting...
Congrats to Anatess

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Big congrats to you anatess!

----------


## PghBall

Big Congrats Anatess!  Muddoc, thanks for putting up such a cool contest, it has to be one of the best contests I've had the pleasure of being in bar none.  Want to thank the Admins for allowing him to have the contest here as well  :Good Job:

----------


## Nocturnal

Congrats Anatess, and thank you for the contest Muddoc.

----------


## Lolo76

Congrats Anatess! And thanks for a great contest!  :Smile:

----------


## anatess

OMIGOSH!!!

I CAN'T BELIEVE I WON!  I never won a single thing in my life.  Not unless you count the $2.00 prize I got from the 10th scratch-off ticket I bought...

I kinda feel bad for guessing a normal (I WANT TO HAVE A NORMAL!) because I think I'm the only one that did and it prevented somebody to get a free lovely high-prized morph.  I mean, I could always get a normal from craigslist, ya know?

But, hey, I really wanted a normal.  I never thought I'd win!

THANKS YOU GUYS!  This was real fun.

----------

_muddoc_ (09-14-2010)

----------


## hilton 313

male cinamon 64g   :Cool:

----------


## Lesserbee

> male cinamon 64g


The contest is over!

----------

_shelliebear_ (09-27-2010)

----------


## XSReptiles

Can I make a suggestion for future contest? Exclude normals.

----------


## dr del

Heh,




> Can I make a suggestion for future contest? Exclude normals.


You get mother nature to agree on that and we'll talk.  :Razz: 

J/k I know what you meant. Don't know if I agree with it buts that's neither here nor there.  :Wink: 


dr del

----------

